# VSA Inputs?



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

is there a way to have VSA wait for triggers before proceeding to the next part of a routine?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

My understanding is that you need something like Exorcist or DMXorcist from Skulltronix (until they had it off to another company in the near future) to do that.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

5artist5 said:


> is there a way to have VSA wait for triggers before proceeding to the next part of a routine?


Yes. You will need ComposeIt (free software) and VSA Console ($15).

ComposeIt was created by a fellow Hauntforum member (MonkeyBasic).


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Fantastic! That is just what I neeeded. 

Thanks gmacted!


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey guys... let me know if you have any questions or trouble.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

MonkeyBasic said:


> Hey guys... let me know if you have any questions or trouble.


Thanks Monkey! I just downloaded the software, i'll let you know if I have any questions.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, I have questions now.
I have Helmsman running and I want to setup an input trigger (mat switch).
What do I do to get this hooked up?


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Hack a keyboard*

This has been discussed before, but you could hack a keyboard. Enter and Space is all you need. Now you would need to figure out your triggers, but as long as the trigger closed a switch, you could make this work as well. The only thing I figure won't work with this approach is having the pause occur at a predifined point. Likely this console is what will do that.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Good thing about Helmsman, you don't need to hack a keyboard. Helmsman uses a PC's existing LPT (printer) port. To trigger an input you need to 'close' a circuit (short) between pin 25 and one of the following; 10, 11, 12, 13, or 15.

Trigger 1 = Pin 15
Trigger 2 = Pin 13
Trigger 3 = Pin 12
Trigger 4 = Pin 10
Trigger 5 = Pin 11 

For example, if you connect a pressure mat in pin 25 and 15, this will trigger "Input 1" when activated.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

That is exactly what I needed. Thanks MonkeyBasic!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Monkeybasic is a resident genius..his software is top notch!


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Dr Morbius said:


> Monkeybasic is a resident genius..his software is top notch!


 Thank you


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Monkeybasic is a resident genius..his software is top notch!


Agreed! This is my second year using it. I'm not using it to it's fullest potential, but the possibilites are endless!


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

I second -- or I suppose third -- that. I used Helmsman and Track Skull for my three axis skull this year and it works like a charm!!!


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

MonkeyBasic said:


> Good thing about Helmsman, you don't need to hack a keyboard. Helmsman uses a PC's existing LPT (printer) port. To trigger an input you need to 'close' a circuit (short) between pin 25 and one of the following; 10, 11, 12, 13, or 15.
> 
> Trigger 1 = Pin 15
> Trigger 2 = Pin 13
> ...


Just an update on this. I soldered some wires to the pin 25 and the pin 15 and it works great. Helmsman sees the trigger and starts the VSA routine.
Thanks again!


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

I hope you didn't solder them directly to the printer port


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

hehe, no I used a sacrificial printer cable.


----------



## slicerd (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey monkeybasic I am resurrecting this thread to ask a quick question here. Can I use a KIT 74 and still use the digital triggers on the same parallel port? From what I can tell they don't use the same pins but I don't know if it can only be accessed by one program at a time. I am not using your software yet but I am working on some grand ideas and was looking in to buying a KIT 74 but if it doesn't work with the triggers I might just save the money and get some relays to work with a SSC32.

Thanks and keep up the good work.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

I used the parallel triggers with a KIT74 and it worked fine.


----------



## slicerd (Nov 13, 2009)

asterix0 said:


> I used the parallel triggers with a KIT74 and it worked fine.


Awesome thanks for the quick reply Asterix I am going to pick up a kit74 now. I can do a little christmas light show with it and hopefully integrate it into a 3 axis skull and talking pumpkins that I plan on building for next year.


----------

